# working to find a stable cure for bacterial over growth in the small intestine.



## Ours Ondine (May 14, 2014)

My story is long and not easy to tell but I will briefly overview the history of my small intestinal disorders because I have found some very good information on this forum and am very grateful for it. Hope this might help someone else.

I have been diagnosed with ÍBS since high school (date back to 1984) it was called Spastic Colon disorder then. The GP was nice and gave me some helpful tips for diet at the time. I know that my Aunt and Grandmother also struggled with digestive problems and had fragile health. So I may have a predisposition for this kind of health issue.

In 2006 I lost my appendix and it created a cascade effect of terrible problems that I have dealt with to date. It was a burst appendix with an impaction or full halt to all digestive action, which is the worst case scenario and most people die from this. I had lots of reasons to live so stubbornly decided not to die. Nice to be here every day since.

In 2009 after a series of failed diet attempts and 3 visits to hospital for infusion therapy (and every kind of test imaginable with lots of doctors amazed to not find a cancer any place on my body) we found that my small intestine had a very rare and dangerous reverse peristalses action in one segment of the small intestine. It is painful and it may be why I have bacterial overgrowth syndrome for so long. It has hurt off and on most of my life so I did not know that it was odd until we saw it on an ultrasound. My GP agreed to use a therapy being used at UCLA (see: The New IBS Solution) to treat IBS due to bacterial overgrowth with antibiotics. Below is a forum reference for the same antibiotic because it worked for him too.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/102286-after-5-relapses-now-cured-heres-how/

It worked and I was really well and healthy for a while got pregnant for a second time, had a healthy baby and then relapsed with an infant. I completely passed out, face first on the floor and wound up in hospital with an infusion (glucose drip so that I could continue to lactate) and a one month old baby for a week. I did get better and had to stick to a diet and got used to it. Until this year it was working ok but never 100%.

I have decided to do the antibiotic therapy again. With the glutamine and grapefruit seed extract added in to my dietary mix.

What I have used is mostly mineral rich plant powders that make me feel better after drinking warm. Everyone has different needs so perhaps later I will post a few drink recipes I have worked out. B12 injections right now are the big reason I am not on a sofa asleep all day. They do not last but I keep at it. I have mal absorption issues (proven with blood tests for a spectrum of minerals and vitamins showing the deficiancy, you have to ask for specific testes like Potasium because they do not look unless you are old) and do not take up many minerals or vitamins unless it is warm and in a drink or injected. I take Gingko Biloba injections to increase capillary absorption. I use a homeopathic remedy in injectable form called Pancreaticum available only in Europe, it helps with stimulating the organs to breakdown sugars and fats to use in the body. When I am dizzy I take Potasium in a drink and it usually goes away in about 40 minutes (I have had Potassium pushed intravenous and it burns and damages the vein for some time, do not let them push it IV in hospital if you can still drink!)

This year I will take the antibiotic cure (Xifaxan 200g 3xdaily for 14days) 2 times starting this week and again in 6 months. During my cure I plan to take my cures but taper off at the end of the 14 days to see how my body stands on its own. So no B21 or Ginko or Pancreaticum at day 10. The drinks powders I will continue as they are food and hopefully will be making it across the small intestinal boundruy into my blood.

I am hopeful.


----------

